# Inverter help



## Drastic (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello fellow campers,

I'm new to the forum and new to motorhoming so i hope my question isn't too stupid :roll: :!: 

I bought a Kon-Tiki 669 and had a Dometic air con fitted. I think this draws about 10 amps which is too much for many of the European sites. 

I haven't got enough room for a Generator and so i was wondering about an inverter. What advise is there on this subject - is it detrimental to battery life :?: How long will the battery last without being charged :?: How long will it last if it's being charged :?: Are there any bi-products from an inverter :?: 

Help please :roll: 

Drastic


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Please do not try to run your aircon from an invertor. If it draws 10 amps at 230V then it will be drawing close to 200 amps at 12V. You would need to fill your van with several large batteries to cope with that.

An invertor is really for supplying low power mains when you do not have hook up at all. Its OK to use higher power devices for short periods.

Example. 1. use it to charge the laptop or camera batteries.
2. My wife can use her hair striaghteners which are only 
on for about 5 mins.



Trevor


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Most dometic air conditioning units are compatible with a Dometic DC kit - if you look at the bottom of this page there are three, I'm not sure which one you would require.

http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/cool/air-conditioners.htm

However, this is not really a solution for use on site. The manual states this kit is best used when 'in motion' and thus runnung from the alternator.

I don't think the load is as full as 10AMP though? Looks like 2.1 from that specification (when cooling).

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...tic_B_1100_Air_Conditioning_Unit.aspx?aff=122

We used our Dometic Air-Con all over Europe (Czech, Slovenia, Croatia) without issue.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

You can run air cons Via an inverter (around 2.5kw) the inverter needs to be fitted to the engine battery, and only used then the van is running. Ive done quite a few installs like that and they are work fine.

Phil


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You've posted this in the Electrical forum so I would suggest that you browse through previous threads where inverters have been quite extensively discussed. However you have no chance of effectively running aircon through an inverter - unless you have an enormous bank of batteries. You don't say which model you've got but if your unit is drawing in excess of 10amps at 220/230 volts then that would indicate that it is at least around 2.5kw. Using a 110amp leisure battery with an inverter you would get about 30 minutes max before the battery was depleted to a level at which any further use would damage it. I know that this same subject has been discussed previously so you may find that thread if you search.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have run my aircons on many euro sites, on some I could run both so I don't think you will have any trouble running one.

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Drastic is not a subscriber so can't search so perhaps these links will help:

FAQ Amperages

FAQ Inverters


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes It's a matter for finding a camp site that will allow you at least a 10amp supply better still 16amp (they'll charge extra for that) but yes some of the sites only give you 5 amp max so its all a lottery and a bit of good planning first, I agree do not even think of useing an inverter for that use, better to have a 3KW generator for that if there is no mains.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It would also require a pure sinewave inverter that would cost more to buy than a generator and as posted earlier would still only be useable when driving.


----------

